# Graphing jitter and latentcy with MRTG



## Velociter (Mar 26, 2015)

Using Linux...Has anyone here done this?


----------



## AndyUKG (Apr 8, 2015)

No but I've used Smokeping, maybe that will do what you need:

http://oss.oetiker.ch/smokeping/


----------



## phoenix (Apr 8, 2015)

This question just came across the Router2 mailing list list week.  To quote Steve Shipway:


> There is a data-collection plugin for MRTG called *mrtg-ping-probe* that returns the min/max latencies (and jitter if you want); if you are using Routers2 with MRTG then it has a special mode to handle this which graphs it as a floating bar.  You can get the plugin from many places; I think it is in the MRTG contrib folder, and the Routers2 extras folder.
> 
> Having said that, Smokeping does the job far better, though it is a different package.  If you have alot of these you want to monitor, it may be a better choice.  If you have a singlelatency to monitor and many other MRTG metrics already in place, then maybe use MRTG for the latency graph.
> 
> Steve


----------

